# Navel Piercing - Sexy or not?



## Preethivarma (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi

Do navel piercing look sexy or not?


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's a matter of personal preference. I have my belly pierced, like millions of other girls lol at one point it was "the" piercing to have.


----------



## Preethivarma (Aug 3, 2009)

U r right but do it look sexy for a Indian woman?


----------



## ay0x (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it depends. If she's thin, it looks good. No offense to anyone but i dont think they look all that great on bigger girls.

Indian girls also tend to be a little hairy so if she's hairy &amp; doesnt wax i think it would detract from the appeal of the piercing.


----------



## Karren (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not a big fan on any woman!


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 3, 2009)

I had mine done twice and it's left a horrible scar..


----------



## bCreative (Aug 3, 2009)

I think navel rings are sexy, I plan on getting me one sometime. But it does depend on who the ring is on.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 3, 2009)

Yuck ! I really don't like piercings, and those on the face are the worst.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 3, 2009)

I think you have to do what you feel comfortable with and just get it for you. What matters is that _you_ like it and _you_ feel sexy. I am a bigger woman and I agree that pierces look best one thin women.


----------



## Darla (Aug 3, 2009)

This just seems like it was really popular quite a few years ago. Same with tramp stamps.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it can look cute but I really don't consider it sexy. I don't like idea of having one myself. Not my style.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it was a lot 'sexier' a few years ago but I'm not a fan of it anymore. That's the one piercing I've never wanted to have for some reason.


----------



## laurie_lu (Aug 3, 2009)

Definately not on 'outie' belly buttons. But IMO, the look on anyone is sorta dated now. However, I think piercings are a better way to experiement than getting tattoos which are permanent.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Aug 3, 2009)

I think they are sexy, especially on flat stomach women. I myself have mine pierced and have a flat stomach, so i love showing it off at the beach.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 3, 2009)

I pierced mines as part of this sisterhood me and 2 of my friends in college had... Not sure what that was about now... But I like it still...


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 3, 2009)

I got mine done like 12 years ago.I still have it but honestly, I forgot I even had it...

I agree that it is kinda dated now. It was more of a 90's thing I guess....


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 3, 2009)

I prefer without. They can look cute, but I don't think it's the most classy looking piercing. Just my opinion. Some girls can rock it. Nose studs are pretty cute, though.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Aug 4, 2009)

Hot! For sure!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

I think they are sexy... well of course I think they are... I have one






Yes, no offense, but it is more of a show off kind of piercing so I think they look best on ladies that are fit and have a flat stomach.

I was super excited when I got mine a few years ago and bought so many different rings for it but now I'm not as interested in showing it off anymore. I usually leave in the same shiny ring most of the time now. I still think it's sexy but mostly if your showing it off all the time, other wise not really worth it?

P.S. Is this thread in the wrong place or is it just me...


----------



## razmatazzwhimsy (Aug 4, 2009)

They look great on people with smaller waists, and personally I think they stick out more on darker-skinned women.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha seems like everyone has is now, just like getting your ears pierced.... But i still think its sexy.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 4, 2009)

i have mine done, but saying that i have 9 piercings so... its just another piercing to me lol


----------



## jenni326 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have one and I LOVE it  and i get tons of compliments on it, and guys seem to like it too...but if youre considering one, do it for you, not for anyone else. if people don't find it attractive, thats okay as long as you do it's all the matters


----------



## ricababyy (Aug 5, 2009)

I've had my navel pierced for about 2 years now &amp; I really love it. I think that as long as you have the confidence to wear it- then its a piercing for you. I don't show mine all the time- in fact I rarely show it, since I'm rarely swimming - so its like a little secret for me &amp; I show it when I want. I dont really wear clothing that shows off the navel area so its all good. I think you can still be modest with a piercing like this. My nostril piercing is harder to convince people to like, because it is on the face &amp; i do have very traditional parents.





I think you should go for it. You can always take it out if u dont like it





PS the pain is super minimal. &amp; im totally pain intolerant.


----------



## bC_0614 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hahw yeah like everyone has said it looks best on skinnier women and not the classiest thing to have when youre much older. i have an average stomach but I still wish i was skinny enough to have one :/


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 5, 2009)

I never got mine as a 'show off' piece, I always just wanted one and got it done for me, most people aren't even aware I have it done!


----------



## Chimeracc (Aug 10, 2009)

Its look better in Flat Stomach Really does not look well to me If stomach has fat.


----------



## Asocialisten (Aug 11, 2009)

I have one, so it must be sexy





No, but seriously. I think they look good on all people. It doesn't matter if your stomach is flat or not. I got mine done when I was 14 because I hated my body so much. I thought my stomach was too "fat" and that I looked ugly. It somehow changed when I got that piercing. It made me feel pretty.


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't like them. They're not ugly to me, just prefer the look of an unpierced belly button. I don't understand my sister. She has an outie &amp; hates it, but wants to get a belly ring.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 12, 2009)

Im with Ricababy, it's kind of a secret that I have that makes me feel good about myself - not everyone gets to see it!

I really like mine, I got it done a few years ago (a little bit after the trend, I think I was 21 or 22 ish?) and I don't regret it at all.

For a start, whether or not people like it doesn't really matter, because mostly it's just me that gets to see it.

And, when I get old, if I hate it or I think it's un-classy, I can always take it out. But honestly, I don't really get how it can be unclassy, if no one can even see it. For me, unclassy is showing a g-string (thong) at the back of your jeans, or not wearing any underwear when you go to a club!


----------



## arleene (Aug 14, 2009)

wont you worry about getting an infection with body piercing. I have heard of horror stories about infected piercing and inflammation of body parts


----------



## perlanga (Aug 17, 2009)

I think they are nice, I always wanted one, but I dont have a flat stomach. A flat stomach is vital for a piercing.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 18, 2009)

I left my ring out 1 week, just 1 and the hole's closed up! Dammit! I'm so mad, cuz I'm working hard at getting my stuff in order so I could wear a 2 piece on the beach at Christmas... Now no hole to put a ring in. AAAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Hannah_ (Aug 18, 2009)

I personally, don't really like them on ANYONE.

Well, like just a basic ring is fine but if someone gets like a dangly one with "diamonds" on it can look a bit...no


----------



## Andi (Aug 18, 2009)

I got mine done for my 17th b-day. I used to hate my belly button because thereÂ´s a birthmark (itÂ´s really small) in there. So I got it pierced, and the ring (well itÂ´s a heart actually) distracts from the birthmark.

I think it looks good on everyone, you donÂ´t need a flat stomach. Unless you wanna show it off all the time, then a flat stomach is in order.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 18, 2009)

arleene, you are only likely to get an infection if:

A. you have incredibly sensitive skin which reacts badly to various metals

OR

B. you haven't taken care of it properly, or the instructions given to you by your piercer were not sufficient or were incorrect.

For me, the first day, I went swimming in the sea, and the salt water is supposed to aid healing, but after that I would wash mine every night in the shower with antibacterial soap to get rid of any gunge and stop it from sticking, and I've never had an infection with it ever.


----------



## MsArlene (Aug 18, 2009)

Not sexy !


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 18, 2009)

Personally I don't like them... off all the piercings you can get they are on of the most unhygienic and generally smell pretty bad, no matter how clean you are yourself. I think they're over done and pretty much every girl has one now =/


----------



## ay0x (Aug 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally I don't like them... off all the piercings you can get they are on of the most unhygienic and generally smell pretty bad, no matter how clean you are yourself. I think they're over done and pretty much every girl has one now =/ IMHO i think it's heaps more hygienic than a nose piercing or any mouth-piercing.
Staphylcoccus.. bleh!


----------



## jennyem (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it is!


----------



## t1nkerbell (Dec 5, 2009)

It looks really sexy if you have a nice stomach like toned and tanned and hairless lol! but really they look trashy on flabby stomachs. just the honest truth, i hope my opinion can be of some help


----------



## sooner_chick (Dec 5, 2009)

I am for it. It looks good on anyone of any body type!!


----------



## Chaeli (Dec 5, 2009)

I like mine. I dunno if it's sexy to anyone else but it was and still is to me.




I pierced mine for me so that's all that matters anyways.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 6, 2009)

i say not, while i have no issues with them i think they leave a gross scar when you take them out


----------



## <Helen> (Dec 6, 2009)

I think they are beautiful on a fit young stomach but they are not very practical. I had mine re done like 3 times and i decided to just forget it about it because I'd rather wrestle with my dog and not worry about a piercing getting ripped out by a claw or my clothes.


----------



## nack.josef (Jan 2, 2010)

I have never thought in your way. It can be sexy, but I have always taken it as a style icon.


----------



## petite (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it depends on your own preference. Personally I love mine, I have some really cute rings for it. Also, I originally got it done as a birthday present when I was younger so it kind of has some sentimental value!


----------



## Etiquette (Jan 4, 2010)

I think they look a bit trashy. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## likeitshot (Jan 4, 2010)

I would love to have one. I would be forced to stay in shape! However, I have dogs that I love to play with and I volunteer with a local rescue. May not be a practical place for me to be pierced.


----------



## honeymomo (Jan 5, 2010)

On sexy girls. Not if you have like flab coming out from the sides XP Blehh


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

i got mine pierced back in high school when everyone thought it was sexy lol. my boyfriend still thinks its sexy but i kind of regret getting it.


----------

